# What type of guitar is this? (brand/company)



## SnowfaLL (May 29, 2010)

Found this amazing video, has a really odd guitar.. I believe its a nylon stringer, but no headstock so cant see brand name or anything.


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 29, 2010)

Ah think I found it.. FRAMEWORKS guitar.. 







Odd.. I like it though.


----------



## Varcolac (May 29, 2010)

They've got a seven-string version. Not sure if want, but it's pretty neat nonetheless.


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 29, 2010)

I kinda want but Im sure the prices on them are thru the roof.. like $2000 probably.

I think I'l just get a Carvin NS-1 once I get expendable money, for my Nylon string needs.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 29, 2010)

Look into the Yamaha Silent Guitars. They have a similar principle, and you can find them for way under $2000.


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 29, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Look into the Yamaha Silent Guitars. They have a similar principle, and you can find them for way under $2000.



Hmm nice, I knew there had to be some others similar to this that were affordable.. just didnt know what they were.

Seems the Yamaha Silent's are ~250-500 in pricerange, which is pretty good. Are they actually good playing though? I'll consider picking one up for practicing classical/nylon string stuff.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 29, 2010)

NickCormier said:


> Hmm nice, I knew there had to be some others similar to this that were affordable.. just didnt know what they were.
> 
> Seems the Yamaha Silent's are ~250-500 in pricerange, which is pretty good. Are they actually good playing though? I'll consider picking one up for practicing classical/nylon string stuff.



They are on par, if not a little better, than Yamaha's similarly priced acoustics. Pretty good given the price tag.


----------

